
CurveCP in JavaScript - Tepix
https://github.com/thomasdelaet/curvecp
======
Tepix
CurveCP ([http://www.curvecp.org/](http://www.curvecp.org/)) is Dan Bernsteins
proposal to encrypt all internet traffic using high-speed high-security
elliptic-curve crypto. Thomas Delaet has implemented it in JavaScript.

The implementation 'works', but is not yet compatible with the reference
implementation in the NaCL package
([https://nacl.cr.yp.to/](https://nacl.cr.yp.to/)). Check out github issues
list before using this.

